# Troup County Club needs 2 members for 2016



## huntermac88 (Apr 10, 2016)

Big Buck Down Hunting Club 
Almost 700 acres in Troup (QDM)
2 members needed $640 per person (12 total)
Mixture of hardwoods and pines
Great guys/safe, alcohol free atmosphere
Each member picks main hunting area with flexible 2nd
Non powered campsite
5 miles west off Exit 28 Hogansville/I-85
Call/text Mark at 404.304.7185 for more info 
or huntermac40@yahoo.com


----------



## wareagle6347 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Looking for land*

Hey. I recently lost the land I've hunted for the past year and would like to get to know more about your club. If you get a chance you can text me or call me at 6786330806. Thank you.


----------



## Redbone4 (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you have 1 opening?


----------



## JamesG (Jul 10, 2016)

Still a spot left?


----------

